# Price : Phenom 2 X6 1100T/1090 BE |GA-890GPA-UD3H/GA-880GA-UD3H



## shripal (Mar 31, 2011)

i am planning to build a new pc with the following config.

Processor : 
Phenom 2 X6 1100T BE/Phenom 2 X6 1090T BE

Motherboard:
GA-890GPA-UD3H/GA-880GA-UD3H


what is the price of the above mentioned particulars in mumbai?

also suggest :
4gb ddr3 1333mhz ram
1tb harddisk.
500w smps and cabinet along with the price.

Cheers


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 31, 2011)

AMD PhenomII X6 1100T - 11.2k
AMD PhenomII X6 1090T - 9.7k

Dont have much idea about the mobo. Will find out and inform u.

* Corsair 4gb ddr3 1333mhz ram - 2.2k
* 1tb WDC Green / Seagate 1TB harddisk - 2.6k
* Corsair VX-450W - 3.5k
* CM Elite 430 - 2.5k

As i dont have any idea of ur budget so i am suggesting of my own.
So, suggest ur budget for each component.


----------



## vickybat (Mar 31, 2011)

shripal said:


> i am planning to build a new pc with the following config.
> 
> Processor :
> Phenom 2 X6 1100T BE/Phenom 2 X6 1090T BE
> ...



No point in going for phenom 2 x6. Go with sandybridge processors.

At your budget, i5 2500k @ 11k is a superb purchase.

Fill in the pc buying questionnaire template. We will suggest better that way.


----------



## shripal (Apr 1, 2011)

thanks guys for ur reply

I have filled in the questionaire

1. What is the purpose of the computer? (Note: If you are planning to say multimedia, you will have to be more specific as all types of systems are capable of doing that)
A:
Normal functions but i would like to run some games/would think of buying a graphics card but sometime late right i would like to build a pc with good processor and mobo.
2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving similar better performance but offering more VFM/ sellers? If not- why?
A:yes

3. What is your MAX budget?
A:30k but i already have a good monitor

4. Planning to overclock?
A:no

5. Which OS are you planning to use?
A:windows 7

6. How much hard drive space is needed?
A: 1tb

7. What resolution will the screen run at & whats the size of the screen you want? If you already want have one and want to use it, mention its resolution and size.
A:i have a sony brivia ex400 tv/monitor

8. How would you rate your hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10? (1 being the lowest, 5 being you are somewhat in sync with the current performers and 10 being the highest)
A:6

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
A:i havent build one before but planning to do now

10. When are you planning to buy the system?
A: next week

11. Are you one of the types looking out for "future proof" configurations?
A:yes

12. Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include in this new rig? If yes, do mention.
A:monitor

13. Which city do you live in and are you open to buying from shops from other city/states?
A:mumbai

14. Mention any other points if deemed necessary
A: this is the first time i will be buying/building a pc any and all help would be great.pls be elaborate.


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 1, 2011)

*Component*
|
*Model*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2400|9500
*Motherboard*
|Intel DH67CL|6500
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL|2500
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12|1700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|Corsair VX450W|3500
*Case*
|NZXT Gamma|2000
*Mouse and Keyboard*
|Logitech MK100|500
*UPS*
|Numeric 800VA|2500
*Total*
||29600
U need speakers too?


----------



## Devil Hunter 47 (Apr 1, 2011)

@malime manju a little edit in your build
i5 2500 @ 10.2k
Intel DH67BLB3 @ 5.5k
Western Digital Caviar Blue 500GB @1.7k
NZXT Gamma @ 2k
Samsung 22*DVD RW SATA @.9k
Corsair VX450W @3.5k
Numeric 800VA @2.5k
Corsair 4GB DDR3@2.3k
Logitech MK 100 @.5k

Total:Rs 29100

Speakers
Logitech LS 21 2.1 Speaker .9k

Grand Total : Rs 30000


----------



## Devil Hunter 47 (Apr 1, 2011)

@d3p5kor
OP doesnt require GPu now Point No:1


----------



## shripal (Apr 1, 2011)

hi all 
i am confused whether to go with AMD Phenom 2 X6 1090T/GIGABYTE GA-890GPA-UD3H combination or Intel Core i5 2500/Intel DH67CL

also i do not need speakers/dvd writer.


----------



## Devil Hunter 47 (Apr 1, 2011)

Intel Core i5 2500 with Intel DH67CL is definitely better
Bench - CPU - AnandTech :: Your Source for Hardware Analysis and News


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 1, 2011)

The intel is better than AMD. The later is a 32nm chip unlike the former which is 45nm, so it will run much cooler.
Also SB processors are much faster than AMD ones.
So, better go with i5-2400 rig suggested by manju.

Yes, even the i5-2500 rig by Devil Hunter 47 will also do. Its a little faster than i5-2400.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Apr 5, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> The intel is better than AMD. The later is a 32nm chip unlike the former which is 45nm, so it will run much cooler.



Which one is later and which one is former?


----------



## vizkid2005 (Apr 5, 2011)

@ avichanana : AMD is 32 nm and Intel is 45 nm ... 

Go with Sandy bridge IMO ...


----------

